# I apologive if this has already been posted



## lilbabyvenus (Mar 3, 2010)

*I read this on another forum and recieved permission to post it here*

"Please stop using the following till Jan 2011:

o Solid Gold [all except the Holistique Blendz formula]
o Taste of the Wild [kibble and canned food]
o Artemis [kibble and canned food]
o Canidae [all except the Chicken and Lamb formulas]

Story below:

We became aware that the FDA requires ALL imported fish-meal to be treated with the preservative ethoxyquin. Ethoxyquin is also used in jet fuel, cosmetics and in some human foods. The levels allowed in pet food is substantially higher than that allowed for human consumption. It is a known carcinogen that targets the liver and spleen.

While many commercial pet foods use imported fish-meal, many of the holistic manufacturers have applied for a special exception, allowing them to use other preservatives like Naturox, which is a natural alternative
to ethoxyq uin.

Earlier this month we contacted all of the manufacturing companies that had fish listed on the ingredient panel to find out:

1) Was it imported fish
2) If imported what preservative was being used

We found that the following brands of food contained fish meal treated with ethoxyquin:

o Solid Gold [all except the Holistique Blendz formula]
o Taste of the Wild [kibble and canned food]
o Artemis [kibble and canned food]
o Canidae [all except the Chicken and Lamb formulas]

We contacted the manufacturer's representative, and were informed that
approximately 6 months ago they began shelf-testing Naturox, and will finish with the shelf trial towards the end of this year. Hopefully at that time all ethoxyquin treated fish meal will be eliminated from the foods listed above.

While the products only contain trace amounts of this preservative, our feeling is that a healthy animal might be fine on the food, whereas genetics, immune compromised states, and other factors could influence whether an animal develops cancer over time."


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

What's the source for this? Is there a link to it somewhere?


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

This is not a recall. This is one person's research into ethoxyquin in dog foods. She has listed out the dog food companies that are still using it in their fish meal. 

I don't know where the "don't use until after January of 2011" comes from.

This post has been all over the yahoo groups. Not sure who the original author was.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Mar 3, 2010)

I didn't write it, I just found it on another forum I'm on. Just thought it was interesting information.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

THINGS always have a price. im guessing the addition of naturox wil lcause a decrease in quality asomewhere else.. there's a reason diamond hasnt had ethoxyquin before.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> THINGS always have a price. im guessing the addition of naturox wil lcause a decrease in quality asomewhere else.. there's a reason diamond hasnt had ethoxyquin before.


this actually seems more like good enws than bad news. i dont udnerstand the point of this thread. weve all known for YEARS that diamond uses ethoxyquin. it isnt in huge amoutns though. this thread sounds like good news not a warning. it sounds likte they will be switching to naturox. i just hhope they dont compromise anything else in the formula,as im sure using naturox will cost them..and they have some reason to be doing this. i just went onto a pug forum, and people are flipping out. how ccan you claim to know about food, and not even know about ethoxyquin?

i guess these are the same people who will still feed evo. they just got their by word of mouth and a fat wallet i suppose.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

It's depressing how many companies just don't care. :-/


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

what is naturox? and do we know if it is any safer than ethox?


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

nevermind, i googled it. sounds like a great change, but i bet the prices will sky rocket.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I dont use any of these foods! *whew*


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> this actually seems more like good enws than bad news. i dont udnerstand the point of this thread. weve all known for YEARS that diamond uses ethoxyquin. it isnt in huge amoutns though. this thread sounds like good news not a warning. it sounds likte they will be switching to naturox. i just hhope they dont compromise anything else in the formula,as im sure using naturox will cost them..and they have some reason to be doing this. i just went onto a pug forum, and people are flipping out. how ccan you claim to know about food, and not even know about ethoxyquin?
> 
> i guess these are the same people who will still feed evo. they just got their by word of mouth and a fat wallet i suppose.


you know what RC? I let you spout off most days...and fire back usually in a lockerrom type banter...

but I'm not gonna let you get away this time. 

Why don't you go check out the Dog Food Project site and see what a very well regarded Animal Nutritionist says about Ethoxyquin? Long story short, she will never recommend companies who use the stuff regardless of their "small dose, heat kills it" alibi's. 

You rely on a multi million(or billion) dollar company says about Ethoxyquin...? Seriously? They have every incentive in the world to be less than truthful on the subject. 

I suppose you believe BP when they said their off shore oil drilling was safe also? They'd NEVER lie, would they?


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

in my opinion just about anything these days causes cancer. heck, rats are proven to get cancer from orange juice. does that mean we should never drink orange juice?
Id love to see diamond foods go Ethox free, but it has honestly never been too much on a concern for me.

anyway, i think every should do what they feel comfortable with. i am not sure why, but i get a bit bent out of shape when people talk about diamond produced foods being so horrible for using Ethox. i know there are better things to preserve it with, but with the coast guard regulations and all.... its a bit difficult i assume.

and i am sure your dog eating rancid fish would be worse than your dog eating very very trace amounts of Ethox .


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

ruckusluvr said:


> in my opinion just about anything these days causes cancer. heck, rats are proven to get cancer from orange juice. does that mean we should never drink orange juice?
> Id love to see diamond foods go Ethox free, but it has honestly never been too much on a concern for me.
> 
> anyway, i think every should do what they feel comfortable with. i am not sure why, but i get a bit bent out of shape when people talk about diamond produced foods being so horrible for using Ethox. i know there are better things to preserve it with, but with the coast guard regulations and all.... its a bit difficult i assume.
> ...



Well, where to start?

You know what bothers me? Politics and the 24/7 news cycle have made even the casual citizen pros with ludicrous talking points..

"Everything causes cancer" 

NO. Not everything causes cancer. In FACT, it is very much disproportionately low in terms of what has been PROVEN to cause cancer in our world. 

It sounds clever to say "everything causes cancer" and you hurl this out there as an argument? 

Ethoxyquin has been PROVEN to cause cancer and as I understand it, isn't even legal to use in human consumed foods. 

Now, the ONLY argument one can make is twofold...1. the Ethoxyquin gets destroyed in the heat process. And 2. the amounts are so small...trace amounts that could never hurt your pet. 

So, for all of you using food treated with Ethoxyquin, you can pray for one of the 2 above claims. 

Good luck.


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

There's a difference between caution and paranoia. Refusing to feed your dog almost *anything* because of fears that something in it may cause cancer is paranoia. Rejecting a specific questionable substance when there are plenty of commercial choices that don't contain that substance is caution.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

ruckusluvr said:


> in my opinion just about anything these days causes cancer. heck, rats are proven to get cancer from orange juice. does that mean we should never drink orange juice?
> Id love to see diamond foods go Ethox free, but it has honestly never been too much on a concern for me.
> 
> anyway, i think every should do what they feel comfortable with. i am not sure why, but i get a bit bent out of shape when people talk about diamond produced foods being so horrible for using Ethox. i know there are better things to preserve it with, but with the coast guard regulations and all.... its a bit difficult i assume.
> ...


yup ruckus i agree. canidae ALS has ocean fish meal listed 13th ingridient...and they say they dont use much ethox. so those two combined leave em assured its not an issue.

canidae grain free has ocean fish as 9...so im again assured its not an issue.

and there are a lot of things that cause cancer. ethox isnt a major concern for me!

the fact diamond is trying to support those who are concerned,is good though. i refer naturocx to ethoxyquin anyway.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> and there are a lot of things that cause cancer. ethox isnt a major concern for me!


RC,

And what?...may I ask are all these "things" that cause cancer? Since there are SO many, can you tell us what they all are so I can avoid?


----------



## urneighbour (May 16, 2010)

I believe some of the danger of ethoxyquin in our pets' food is many pets consume the same food everyday for years so there may be greater risks of harmful side affects over long term exposure to it since they are being regularly exposed to it. There are other companines who successful manage to produce a good food that contains fish meal who do not use ethoxyquin and their product is not rancid. Perhaps the shelf life is only 1 year but that should be sufficient for most of our needs.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't bet your last dollar that any dog food that has fish meal in it doesn't have ethoxyquin in it. The dog food company does not HAVE to tell you it's there. They are breaking no law or regulation if they say its not there when it is. USDA regs require fish meal not intended for human consumption to have ethoxyquin in it. There are ways around it but its a lot of trouble and paper work and expense. It's a lot easier and cheaper just to say, "no, we don't put it in our dog food." or "Our dog food does not contain ethoxyquin." They don't have to prove it's not in there.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Saw this posted on another forum so maybe it is true:

"Got word the other day that Diamond is supposed to go ethoxyquin free this year. The products containing containing fish meal, salmon meal and ocean fish meal with expiration dates of May 15th, 2011 or later would be "E" free at this time. Products containing fresh salmon will not be "E" free until july. 

I am not saying I believe them, but just passing the word to ya. IMO, if they are going to stop using that nasty preservative, it is because consumers are getting smarter and they are recieving numerous inquiries about it."


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

ajcstr said:


> Saw this posted on another forum so maybe it is true:
> 
> "Got word the other day that Diamond is supposed to go ethoxyquin free this year. The products containing containing fish meal, salmon meal and ocean fish meal with expiration dates of May 15th, 2011 or later would be "E" free at this time. Products containing fresh salmon will not be "E" free until july.
> 
> I am not saying I believe them, but just passing the word to ya. IMO, if they are going to stop using that nasty preservative, it is because consumers are getting smarter and they are recieving numerous inquiries about it."


ill believe it when they state in no uncertain terms that their suppliers are not preserving with E. just about every manufacturer states THEY dont preserve with E...how many manufacturer currently state that their suppliers do not preserve with E. hardly any U.S. manufacturers are willing to state this.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

so will canidae be ethox free?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i believe that wellness products state they don't use it....


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> so will canidae be ethox free?


interesting question rc!


----------



## urneighbour (May 16, 2010)

I was told by a Canidae representative that since the Diamond manufacturing plant is going to be sourcing e-free fish meal that Canidae will also be e-free. The change was suppose to start happening in mid May.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

